# Which Private Medical Insurance policies DO cover fertility investigations?



## smallbutmighty

Hey all,

So I read the following rather old article which suggests that paying for fertility investigations (not treatment) is standard in the PMI industry. As luck would have it, my husband's company's PMI is due for renewal and they want employee/family opinions on whether BUPA is any good. From our point of view, we think it is rubbish as they have given us precisely zero help and say their policy covers nothing related to fertility.  
(http://www.moneywise.co.uk/cut-your-costs/family-life/coping-the-cost-ivf-treatment)

(BUPA - Do you monitor your reputation online? YOU ARE RUBBISH.  )

What I'm wondering is does anyone know of any health insurance companies that do actually provide proper comprehensive health insurance rather than just being a small print con? Even the tests would be a great help.

Many thanks, 

SbM

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or it's owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## Helend75

My partner gets insurance through work - I think it was pru health. That said, I needed to have been on the policy for 2 years to qualify for the fertility investigations (& hadn't been, he had been on it years) so we spoke to the consultants secretary and she had all the invoices made out in the name of my OH. His initial SA was covered on the policy but there were things like my AMH test which we had to pay for (no way of putting that through his insurance!).
My point I suppose is that while there are policies out there you may find that there's a minimum time you need to be on before investigations are covered.


----------



## smallbutmighty

Nice play on your husband's part  

Funnily enough I just got off the phone to Pru Health and they said that because we've now had IVF they wouldn't cover any further diagnostic investigations (e.g. immunes, sperm DNA, etc). The way I figure, a large company policy is a massive win for a PMI and my husband's company are very decent and do take such things into consideration because frankly, they see the strain it puts their employees under.


----------



## Helend75

Hmmm. I have now been on the policy for 2yrscand it didn't enter my head to put more recent tests through the policy - but I suspect that as soon as ivf is stated as your option that I wouldn't have got it anyhow. May have been worth a try though!


----------

